# The Pigeon Who Adopted Us



## courtney29 (Apr 7, 2013)

One week ago, I had no idea how much a pigeon would capture my heart. On Monday, I glanced out my back doors and saw a pigeon looking in at me. I feed the local wild birds and knew right away that we don't get pigeons in our backyard. When I went outside for a closer look, I saw that it had two bands around its legs and googled pigeon with banded legs to find out more. Several calls later and I realized that this was a racing pigeon and his owner was not about to drive 5 hours round trip to fetch him. He didn't seem to care at all. 

I immediately got the beautiful bird some food and water and he seemed grateful (assuming it is a he, but really have no idea). That night he slept on our neighbor's pool screen and the next day he hung out on our patio and neighboring roofs. I believe he slept on our roof the next night, as he peered over the edge when I went out to call for him in the morning. I began researching some sort of appropriate house for him at night, as he looks like a little target for any predator in the middle of the roof. By Wednesday night I had purchased and assembled a small chicken coop/hutch. I decided not to go with a cage with a smaller opening because I wasn't sure how I was going to get him in there. He watched me set up the coop, but then the neighbor's dog startled him and he took off. Thankfully he reappeared on Thursday morning. I spent most of Thursday shaking his food in his dish and showing him that I was putting it in his new house. Around 2pm, he was in the coop eating! Success!! I decided not to try to shut the coop door, so that I wouldn't scare him away and he was sitting on the fence a short time later. Imagine my surprise when we came home at sunset and he was back in the coop eating again. I slowly and calmly shut the door and he seemed okay with it. I knew the true test would be whether he came back the next day and he did! This morning made me nervous because he took off from the coop at what I would imagine is race speed and I thought for sure he was flying home. Five hours later he was back on the patio and he is currently tucked into his bed for the night. I feel like he was meant to be ours and my whole family is quite fond of him. I don't think too many other people in our neighborhood would have noticed him, much less adopted him into the family. 

I know that it is a big risk to let him out, but he seems to enjoy his flying time so much. Originally I was going to let him fly all day and only shut him in at night, but he keeps hanging out in his coop and on the patio in the afternoon, so I have been putting him to bed closer to 3 or 4pm after letting him out around 8am. For those of you who let your pigeons fly, how much time do they get?

I have read a lot about pigeons needing to be part of a flock. Do you think he needs a friend? Are two pigeons flying together safer than one alone?

Do you think the chicken coop is fine for him at night?

Introducing Norris!









Here is his new coop...









Thanks!
Courtney


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

It is better to have more than 1 pigeon because then there are more eyes that will spot danger more easily than just one. one pigeon can easily be caught off guard by another predator. Maybe get him a parter or get a few partners to make a mini flock. unfortunately even with a flock of pigeons predators often take a bird.

P.S welcome to the pigeon world, once you're start you'll never stop


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

What you did for that pigeon is a wonderful thing.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for taking care of this pigeon.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*A friend*

That's a beautul pigeon. I would get him a friend, as it will make him stick around better and - as folks have said - 2 sets of eyes are better than 1, when it comes to predators. Also, a friend may help him settle down better and be more content during the times you have to confine him.

It shouldn't be too hard to find a local homing pigeon breeder who will sell you another. Or maybe try a local animal rescue?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He definitely needs company. He will go off looking for a mate eventually. He may stay gone, or bring the mate back. So just to be happy he does need a mate. Even 2 birds are not all that safe out flying. More are better. 
Don't know where you are located, but if kept outside, you will have to figure out a way to shut off part of the pen to keep him out of the wind and rain. And a solid floor is much safer, as predators have been known to grab their feet through the spaces in the wire on the bottom of the cage. There was a member whose dog pulled the legs right off the bird. Wood can be cut to fit in the hutch. If you have a door on the end of the hutch, you can slide boards in from there to cover the floor. You would just have to scrape it to keep it clean. Can you post a picture of the whole hutch?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

from the picture it looks like you are in a warm climate, so the hutch may be ok under a porch away from rain storms. I would get him/her a friend..another hen would work even if she is a hen..the band would also tell you the year she was hatched.. perhaps she is this years bird 2013.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Even on a porch, they still need some protection from strong winds. 
Where are you located?


----------



## courtney29 (Apr 7, 2013)

We are located in central Florida. The band says he was hatched in 2011.

This is the coop that I purchased.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/product__10151_-1_10001_6613_CrossSellPDP

Should I add some more cover in the front for wind? It does have a tray underneath the wire, so nothing can grab his feet. He sleeps on the perch at night.

I will have to a wait a bit before finding him a friend, but it sounds like a great idea. My husband is not a pet person, so I think two new pets so close together will be a bit much for him. 

Should I limit his flying time to limit his exposure to predators? Right now he is sitting in the entrance to his coop and I can never decide whether to go ahead and close him in, so that he will feel safer or still allow him his freedom.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a hard one, but they do have birds of prey in florida and if you think you have never seen one you will when you have pigeon/s..he is safer kept in, but it is your call. this bird being older looks like a hen to me but it is just a guess by looking at her. if you can face the hutch east and the back from the north under a porch where some sun does come in would be nice if you are going to keep her in the hutch as she will need some sunshine for health.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's a cute cage. I would still put wood on one half of the front, so it would be like a nest box to go into, and on the floor of the same side. More comfortable than standing on wire. Facing the sun is a good idea, so he can get some sunshine which is important.


----------



## courtney29 (Apr 7, 2013)

So I am back with more questions regarding a friend for Norris because your suggestions have been so helpful thus far.

Would I need to purchase a separate cage to acquaint the two of them? My husband would probably be really against yet another purchase for the pigeon that we didn't really go out looking for, so I am trying to think of inexpensive solutions for getting Norris a friend. Could I figure out some way to divide the hutch? How long would they have to be separated? 

Is there ever a case where two birds just don't click? 

How long would I need to leave the new bird in the hutch before they would know their home to come back to?

I am concerned because we have a pretty good system going with Norris and I am not sure how I would keep a second pigeon in the hutch while Norris flies. Or would Norris be confined during the same time?

Thanks for your help! We just love our new pigeon friend!

On a side note, I thought that Norris was going to stay out all night again tonight, as it was getting pretty late. He has done this twice since we purchased the hutch, so I started pulling his food out of the cage, so he wouldn't dine and dash while we were out of the house. I glanced out the window and saw him sitting on our patio table looking at his empty food bowl, so I guess that worked! Now he is tucked safely away for the night.


----------

